# FS:White Blaze (Lake Malawi) Lower price



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Have males and females for sale, nice and healthy
Males: $25
Females $20

Special: 1 Male and 2 females for $55 starting tomorrow


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

any actual pictures Claudia? How big are they?

found same pics here: 
http://www.africancichlids.ca/showthread.php?7


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics i just took, sizes range from 3 1/2 to 5 1/2 (they are quick so is hard to measure but this will give u an idea)


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

PM'd you!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> PM'd you!


Pmed back


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will give discounts if u buy couple of them, I will b adding more fish soon too


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thursday and friday special( June 10 and 11 only) .........get a pair for $40


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

still have some


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Special price on post number one


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

About 20 left that need to get rid off


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Male and 2 females for $40 or
Males: $20 each
Females $15 each


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpy bumpy


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Males: $20 each
Females $15 each


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Males: $20 each Females $15 each


----------

